# Acknowledging your Editor in your Book



## Graylorne (Mar 23, 2013)

A question:

With my Dutch publisher, it is usual to mention the names of both the editor and the illustrator on the copyright page of the book.

What is the general idea about this? I would say that mentioning my editor would indicate that I took the trouble of having the book edited. On the other hand, in an (admittedly short) search, I couldn't find any books from other publishers that did the same.

What would be wise?


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 23, 2013)

Traditionally, acknowledging your editor on the copyright page isn't that common in the U.S.  However, I listed my editor directly under my name on the title page.  You can "look inside" the book and see how I did it here:

The Mythic Guide to Characters: Writing Characters Who Enchant and Inspire: Antonio del Drago, Derek Bowen: 9780615752310: Amazon.com: Books

As well as placing his name on the title page, I also made sure that he received credit on Amazon.

Personally, I think that editors deserve more credit than they usually get.  My editor, *the great Ravana*, spent months revising and reshaping the manuscript.  His contribution was invaluable, and I wanted to acknowledge that.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Mar 23, 2013)

I credited my editor on the Starship serial. Don't see any harm in doing so, and it's nice to give credit.

(PS: Just downloaded the sample for that Mythic Guide to Characters, thanks! Looks interesting!)


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you both. I agree editors need more recognition, so I'll go on and mention them as planned. 

I downloaded your book at the same time, Black Dragon. When I started my first series, I experimented with enneagrams and such, but I didn't get very far with it. I liked the way you explain it, so I'll have another go at it.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Mar 24, 2013)

To those who are self publishing, it may be a good idea to make sure that the editor's name is prominent.  Showing that you went through the effort of having it edited can only help, I think.


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 24, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> To those who are self publishing, it may be a good idea to make sure that the editor's name is prominent.  Showing that you went through the effort of having it edited can only help, I think.



That's, too, is an important factor


----------



## Chilari (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd never thought about it before, but now you mention it, I do think editors deserve some credit. Actually come to think of it, I also mentioned *the great Ravana*'s assistance in my blog post where I announced Ailith's Gift was in Myths Inscribed, because his hard work took my admittedly rather rough story and brought it up to a whole new level, working with me and within my goals the whole time.

Editors are often mentioned in the acknowledgements page, but rarely on the cover, title page or copyright page - or the Amazon product page - and these places are harder for a reader to skip or ignore.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Mar 26, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> To those who are self publishing, it may be a good idea to make sure that the editor's name is prominent.  Showing that you went through the effort of having it edited can only help, I think.



Yes and no. On the one hand, it shows you are mentioning an editor. Of course, they'll know whether the book was edited sufficiently by reading the sample, too.   And most of the time, readers are a little vague on whether a book is self published or not. It's VERY hard to tell if that $4.99 ebook out there by Silver Rat Press is self published or produced by a small press. If you go look up the publisher, you can probably find out...but how many readers bother to do so?

Books are books. Readers are not checking publisher names. Having the editor listed probably does you little more good than having the editor listed would help if you were published by Orbit or Tor.


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 26, 2013)

Kevin O. McLaughlin said:


> Yes and no. On the one hand, it shows you are mentioning an editor. Of course, they'll know whether the book was edited sufficiently by reading the sample, too.   And most of the time, readers are a little vague on whether a book is self published or not. It's VERY hard to tell if that $4.99 ebook out there by Silver Rat Press is self published or produced by a small press. If you go look up the publisher, you can probably find out...but how many readers bother to do so?
> 
> Books are books. Readers are not checking publisher names. Having the editor listed probably does you little more good than having the editor listed would help if you were published by Orbit or Tor.




But it wouldn't do no harm, I'd say. I think it strange to mention the illustrator, but not the editor. So I'd prefer to name them both, if only on the book page at Amazon and on my (self)publisher's website.

Apart from that, I mention on my Red Rune Books site that this editor is only publishing me, so to say. I want to look businesslike, after all legally and officially I am a publisher, but I can do without people sending me their manuscripts


----------



## Nihal (Mar 26, 2013)

It's not strange to mention the illustrator because it's done on the _copyright_ page, isn't it? It's not an acknowledgement, it's stating the who holds the illustration's rights. That's why editors don't appear on this page, they hold no creative rights over the work, I guess. You can, however, mention and thank them anyway, it's your choice.


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting answer, Nihal. I hadn't looked at it that way. 

I reminds me that I must check that I own the copyright to the covers I ordered for my selfpublished Shardheld books. 

For the Rhidauna covers I get the existing Dutch ones, translated into English. Their copyright remains with my Dutch editor/illustrator (same person).


----------



## The Dark One (Apr 5, 2013)

I thanked my editor in the acknowledgments despite the fact that I had to repair all her mangling of my masterpiece. It seemed like the polite thing to do, and who knows? She might be head of Random House one day.

One sentence of slightly disingenuous praise might be the best thing that ever happened to your writing career.


----------

